# New kitchen cabinets, big gap



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

if you are asking about a gap behind a base cabinet - it does not matter. The fronts are flush and square to the adjoining wall. The back will not show since the counter tops are scribed to the wall. For upper cabinets you also do not worry about this gap. Just shim the cabinets so all line up at the front. If the cabinets are not up, then why not first fix the bad stud creating the bow? This would be the right way to do it.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Just make sure you are installing them plumb and level. You may need to shim. As previously posted, if this is a base cabinet the counter will cover the top gap. However, you may need to run a small piece of trim to cover the gap if it is on the end of the cabinets.

Some cabinets, the higher end ones, allow you to scribe them to the walls.

I hope you templated the countertops.


----------



## kchopper (Mar 14, 2009)

It is a base cabinet that is in front of the bow. The gap is at the top back of the cabinet. Will the laminate countertop cover it up?

Nevermind, I re-
read the response's. Thanks for the help!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Kchop,
You should have whomever is making the tops stop by and make a template. They can easily make the top fit the shape of the wall. What are you doing for backsplashes though? If you are using a standard 4" tall x 3/4" thick laminate splash, it will not conform to a 1" bow in a short span like you are talking. Nor would you want it to. If you are going with tile, the tile will follow, but I question what it will look like. you may want to repair that section of wall between the base and upper cabinet before doing the tops. It shouldn't be that hard to straighten out. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

